# ISP Config 3  Standard index.html  ändern



## vzcrsa (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo 

wo kann ich die für neu angelgten Domain die Standard index.html ändern.

Möchte das wenn ich eine Domain NEU Anlege gleich eine von uns Modifizierte index.html angelegt wird.


Danke


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/index/


----------



## vzcrsa (2. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/index/


Hallo Till danke für die Antwort, ich werde es gleich mal testen.


----------



## sebastianh (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auch vor einiger Zeit die Idex seite gesucht, aber bin der meinung das es doch sinboller wäre, wenn man das vom Panel aus bearbeiten könnte. Einfach im Reiter "System" ne zusätzliche verlinkung auf ne Seite zum bearbeiten. Eventuell auch nicht als textdatein ablegen sondern mit in der datenbank und beim erzeugen das Webs dann einfach abfragen. Ist für nen Backup auch netter, so spart man sich die arbeit die Index seiten extra zu sichern.
Jedoch sollte man dann auch ein Datensatz als "Default" setzen können falls keiner in der Benutzer sprache gefunden wurde.  Ist nämlich doof alle anzupassen. Für viele wird dort eine seite reichen, da auch grafiken dort reichen und nen satz auf englisch (oder andere Sprache).

Ist sicher keine lebenswichtige funktion, aber doch ne erleichterung die schnell umgesetzt ist.


----------



## vzcrsa (2. Juni 2009)

Jetzt wo Du weisst wo die Indexseiten abgelegt sind kannst du Dir diese in die DB ablegen und selber einen Link zu dem Verzeichniss setzen.


----------

